# Game 36: Washington Wizards (19-16) @ Boston Celtics (30-5)



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

After 2 days of dwelling, the celtics are looking for revenge. All signs point to a celtic victory. Rajon is back and we're playing in the garden. should be a good game.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Really though, they just beat us in a terrible performance and we have looked average for at least 3 games now.... Rondo back in will help us so much with their presses and double teams, come out with some energy and prove a point... if we dont win this by 10+ i'll be disappointed, even with the respect i have for the wiz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm pissed that I have to listen to Boston's announcers on NBA LP.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

...uh, ok.


oh and btw guys we are 4-0 blowing out teams by 23.0 a game after a loss


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

LOL Perk with the behind the back dribble up the court, play finished with a KG alley oop.

looking better, but pierce is still making questionable decisions, and Ray doesnt look like an all-star lately


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

up by 4 after 3 quarters.... ugly game, offense looks horrible


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wont be a 23 point win-- but hopefully we'll pull it out. Up four going into the final quarter


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Laaaaazzzzy


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

you gotta love watching us collapse


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

who's going to get to be Mr. Big Miss tonight? We'll find out shortly


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

WTF was Garnett thinking on that three ball? Thank God they bailed us out and fouled Pierce


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

No one was going to the rim and KG was open... strange time for him to take that shot though.

We have to get a stop... i dont trust the offense or Doc to get another score if we dont


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

oh boyy, still an oppurtunity for the big brick...who wants it..who wants it


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Garnett....again. Damn.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...crazy *** game.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Soo we should have a shot at a three ball here to atleast tie...we'll see how the free throws go


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Butler is such a beast...Im not even mad at him. Nobody has been shooting well from three point land. With that being said, you have to give it to Ray. He is the three point shooter


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn. Ray missed. Back to back losses....both to Washington. Thats a hurter


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

What the hell was Ray thinking on that? he hasnt been shooting well as it is and he just goes iso and takes a fading, off balance 3 with the defence all over him?
And with House, Posey and Pierce all on the floor no less.

This team is asleep... the offense is non-existant


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

caron butler is just too good. celtics played without any intensity down the stretch and washington capitalized.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Doc takes the blame for the most part... that run in the 4th could have been stopped with good time outs and subs, but he just refused to do either.

Ray wasnt working, Tony was playing great but he refuses to take his 'stars' off.
Perk should have been in there for Posey too... the wizards wouldnt have been able to drive at will


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

25-6 run in the 4th... absolutely pathetic


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

i am in awe, how the hell did we lose that game.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Doc comes out and says the 8 offensive boards for the wizards really hurt us

well no **** you 'tard you refused to stop playing your small ball line up that washington is built perfectly for.

if we dont succeed this season its coming from the bench...and i dont mean our reserve players either


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Eddie House is playing like a scrub. James Posey isn't involved in the offense. Ray Allen...well...he cannot in a shot.


----------



## Pro (Jan 12, 2008)

Why do the Celtics need 15s to get the ball inside the three point line? That leaves them with one option or a buzzer beating shot on a return pass. The pace of the game was awful. Nobody expects Celts to outrun opponents, but you have to try to get something going on fast break. With Rondo/Tony, Ray, Pierce and Garnett you certainly can take advantage of moving quickly to opponents half. Rivers has to do better job. Wizards' zone defense and pressure bothered them in same way like the last time. And 6-24 to finish a game without trying to do a thing is disgusting. He got frozen and that is a bad sign. It will be interesting to see whether they'll quickly bounce back or the problems with zone and pressure will linger. Other teams would quickly pick the recipe if Rivers doesn't prepare his backcourt soon.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

looks like teams have figured out how to play boston.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Boston has just forgotten how to play like Boston


----------

